# Turbo Dyno - Issues



## MDAWSON (Sep 27, 2001)

Hi there.

I have a turbo dyno that I converted to test brushlesss motors with.

Worked well from the start.

But recently I seemed to have lost my automatic 'steps'. I reset the settings but still cant recover the function. The motor will finish the entire run-through but will noticeably miss the stepped values in the printout.

Any ideas?


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

.........


----------



## MDAWSON (Sep 27, 2001)

jflack said:


> Slave motor needs maintenance.....


Thanks. Will go after that tonight. Thought it was something more internal to the Dyno or sensors.

Will rebuild the slave.


----------



## MDAWSON (Sep 27, 2001)

I rebuilt the slave motor. Almost forgot how to cut a com. Reassembled and same issues.

Any other ideas?


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

..........


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Another possible cause is torque. The Turbodyno is limited to 16 in-oz of torque. When torque reaches the limit, it stops adding load to the slave motor, regardless of what you set it for in amps. High turn brushless motors (17.5 and up) can easily exceed its limits.


----------



## MDAWSON (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. I keyed on in Kevin's idea. The issue is with the slave motor mount that is connected to the torque sensor. Looks like the cage is not rotating correctly when the slave motor starts its rotation from the test motor which registers the torque measurement. If I start run a dyno motor, the reading is ~.01 which is the usual ([email protected] or [email protected]). While the dyno run is happening, if I push down lightly on the slave motor mount, I can get the reading to show numbers that were normal.

Any ideas on how to recalibrate/rebuild this?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

MDAWSON said:


> Any ideas on how to recalibrate/rebuild this?


Send it to Competition Electronics. They overhaul these things (for money).


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

MDAWSON said:


> Thanks for the replies. I keyed on in Kevin's idea. The issue is with the slave motor mount that is connected to the torque sensor. Looks like the cage is not rotating correctly when the slave motor starts its rotation from the test motor which registers the torque measurement. If I start run a dyno motor, the reading is ~.01 which is the usual ([email protected] or [email protected]). While the dyno run is happening, if I push down lightly on the slave motor mount, I can get the reading to show numbers that were normal.
> 
> Any ideas on how to recalibrate/rebuild this?


Did you zero out the cradle? You should do this before every pull. :thumbsup:


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

..........


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

MDAWSON said:


> Thanks for the replies. I keyed on in Kevin's idea. The issue is with the slave motor mount that is connected to the torque sensor. Looks like the cage is not rotating correctly when the slave motor starts its rotation from the test motor which registers the torque measurement. If I start run a dyno motor, the reading is ~.01 which is the usual ([email protected] or [email protected]). While the dyno run is happening, if I push down lightly on the slave motor mount, I can get the reading to show numbers that were normal.
> 
> Any ideas on how to recalibrate/rebuild this?


This is my guess. When you origionaly had issue's and descided to rebuild the slave motor my guess is when you loosened the screws that mount the slave motor you actually tweaked the torque sensor out of range. Which is while you now apply additional pressure it reads higher.

When you power up the dyno do you get calibration out of range message?

If you want to give me a call I can walk you through recalibrating it back to CE specks and save you about $100 by not having to send it in. I had issue's with mine years ago and Jim explained to me how they calibrate. :thumbsup:

Brian Deel
574-529-8276


----------

